# Got the smoker fired up and made the dumbest mistake ever



## phillipleondria (Oct 7, 2016)

So i got a beautiful Boston Butt on the Smoker, and just for kicks i made myself a nice breakfast fatty for snacking. I really hate to waste room on my smoker, so I try to do a couple things at once just because I feel like i'm accomplishing more than I am. So anyway, I made a beautiful bacon wrapped fatty, lattice is so awesome, I put it on the smoker on my stack side, let it sit for about an hour I go check the temp and its down to 200, not horrible but my smoker hums so easy at 225-250, and I spent about 30 minutes tinkering with drafts, vents, and even a fan then I opened my smoker and saw it....I nearly perfect circle on top of my fatty.....I put it just a bit close to the stack and except for one small section I had nearly choked off my smoke stack, and clogged up my smoker with my fatty. I guess its not always true, bacon doesn't make everything better...Smokin ain't easy but it sure is fun.


----------



## 3montes (Oct 7, 2016)

Things like that happen! It's called learning I bet you don't do it again!


----------



## phillipleondria (Oct 7, 2016)

Definately not, just thought it was hillarious, I was working my butt off trying to get my heat up and my own food was working against me.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 7, 2016)

Ha!  Pray that is the worst thing that ever happens when smoking!   

We've all got some stories like that.   I buried the probe of my thermometer into a brisket on my offset once.  Like you, I jacked with it for a long time trying to figure out why I had a cold spot!


----------



## phillipleondria (Oct 7, 2016)

1475887602347-275515561.jpg



__ phillipleondria
__ Oct 7, 2016





Fatty is done 
Just waiting on my pork butt its at 170 now


----------



## stubster (Oct 9, 2016)

From the looks of it,youre still going to have a happy ending![emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------

